# speeding ticket



## tasty12 (Jan 16, 2016)

Good morning
I received a speeding fine this morning in the post at my UK address
I just wondered if anyone knew if it was genuine or not
It is from Eusko Jaurlaritza Gobierno Vasco
Said I had to pay by credit card only - no cheques allowed on website
www.euskadi.eus/mipago
Has photo of my vehicle doing so say 93kmh in a 80kmh
Any advice would be most appreciated
Thank you


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

tasty12 said:


> Good morning
> I received a speeding fine this morning in the post at my UK address
> I just wondered if anyone knew if it was genuine or not
> It is from Eusko Jaurlaritza Gobierno Vasco
> ...


The website certainly looks to be site of the País Vasco


----------



## tasty12 (Jan 16, 2016)

OK Thank you so much for your reply


----------



## Mark s (Jun 6, 2019)

The address when clicked on the link you posted had a padlock when opening in the search bar so looks genuine enough. Looking for the padlock or https:// before the website address usually means they’re legit sites.


----------



## tasty12 (Jan 16, 2016)

Yes thank you for your reply
I did go in to the site and noticed the same
So I have now paid my dues as they say
I also contacted my solicitor in Spain just to double check if it looked OK and he said it did
It was silly of me got caught on the road which kept changing speed limit every 10 miles or so, my mistake, was rushing to get to ferry on time


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

I've had a few of those arrive at my place in the UK, two for the same day and the same camera, that was four years ago and I'm certainly more careful now, they certainly served their purpose and I learnt an expensive lesson.


----------



## tasty12 (Jan 16, 2016)

Yes me too


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

tasty12 said:


> Has photo of my vehicle doing so say 93kmh in a 80kmh


With allowances that means you were doing more like 100 with a speedo probably showing more.

At least you've done the right thing and coughed up :clap2:

Mostly folk come looking for ways to wriggle out of fines and asking what might happen if they don't pay especially the next time they come to Spain.


----------



## tasty12 (Jan 16, 2016)

Yes always pay my dues
but I was apparently in an 80kmp with allowances 89kmh and I was doing 93kmh
So speeding - fair enough - paid only 50.00 euros - good lesson


----------

